# Brine Shrimp...do cories eat?



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

Earlier today I released my platy fry into my aquarium. I took the mature/larger platies back to the pet store. I have been feeding my fry crushed flake and brine shrimp and was wondering do cories eat brine shrimp?

My feeding schedule for the cories are hikiri sinking wafers every other day. I have not been able to buy worms or other live food but they seem to be extremely healthy in that they are very active and their color is beautiful.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Brine shrimp are not a natural food of any freshwater fishes, but that doesn't stop them from enjoying a meal. Cories will eat brine shrimp.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Brine shrimp are not a natural food of any freshwater fishes, but that doesn't stop them from enjoying a meal. Cories will eat brine shrimp.


Ditto Emc

One additional item based on my experience..

Your cories will really enjoy the brine shrimp but they will not know what they are per EMC.

The cories may eventually mop them up from the substrate and acquire a taste

BUT

having been through the process with sterbai cories, for new fish I now do not feed for a day before feeding some brine shrimp.

TR


----------

